# Crystal Acoustics TX Bookshelf reviews or recommendation?



## hifreak (Oct 23, 2011)

Hello fellow shacks! 

I am very interested in these speakers, but have only been able to find one old reviews of them. Would be nice if someone have any experience or have taken the chance and can recommend them or have compared them next to others. Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome aboard the HTS :wave:
Looking at the review of the B1 model on Secrets it seems to get high praise.


----------



## hifreak (Oct 23, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Welcome aboard the HTS :wave:
> Looking at the review of the B1 model on Secrets it seems to get high praise.


Thanks for your reply. Yes exactly thats the only review I have been able to find, but it could be great to get a little more information maybe from some who have taken the plunge with them! :sn:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I do like the reviews that Secrets does, I think their word would be solid enough to at lest help with the decision. 
Hopefully someone else will have something to say about them


----------



## hifreak (Oct 23, 2011)

Yes cause they really look great I think and the price is also very fair


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Perhaps I can answer this one because I own the TX-B1 bookshelf and THX-CT center.

Judging by the number of posts you have I'm not certain if you get the opportunity to read many of the reviews, but if you've seen any of mine you probably know by now that I'm the one who loves to find the hidden gem. If it's different, unique or unknown I'm all over it. Crystal Acoustics certainly fits the bill, so naturally I was intrigued. Enough that I bought them myself.

To my ears the sound is uncluttered and crisp. Not in a harsh/shrill manner, but not laid back either. The fit-n-finish is quiet good, and the uncommon appearance appeals to me. The B1's are smaller than you'd think, given the driver compliment. The opposite can be said about the center; it seems wider than it need be. It's not deep or tall though, so that's a benefit. It's one of several sets of speakers I own, and they're in my regular rotation to use when evaluating subwoofers. I have listened to them for hours on end and have never felt any fatigue.

I believe Crystal Acoustics has a 60 day -in home trial period, which is really quite generous. If you're curious give them a try. You certainly would have enough time to acclimate yourself before having to make a decision.


----------



## hifreak (Oct 23, 2011)

theJman said:


> Perhaps I can answer this one because I own the TX-B1 bookshelf and THX-CT center.
> 
> Judging by the number of posts you have I'm not certain if you get the opportunity to read many of the reviews, but if you've seen any of mine you probably know by now that I'm the one who loves to find the hidden gem. If it's different, unique or unknown I'm all over it. Crystal Acoustics certainly fits the bill, so naturally I was intrigued. Enough that I bought them myself.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input it sounds really good I think the price is very good if they can live up to the look and the sound can match the speakers. I would need several of them cause I want to start from the beginning again with a system. I am going for the new DTS:X so I will be ordering a receiver first, cause right now I am totally empty of equipment. I will for sure keep my eyes on these unless something else will appear.


----------



## hifreak (Oct 23, 2011)

theJman said:


> Perhaps I can answer this one because I own the TX-B1 bookshelf and THX-CT center.
> 
> Judging by the number of posts you have I'm not certain if you get the opportunity to read many of the reviews, but if you've seen any of mine you probably know by now that I'm the one who loves to find the hidden gem. If it's different, unique or unknown I'm all over it. Crystal Acoustics certainly fits the bill, so naturally I was intrigued. Enough that I bought them myself.
> 
> ...


By the way have you tried to compare them with other bookshelf? I am actually also thinking about the B&W 685 S2, its a little more expensive, but if the sound is better then I can give more money out


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You might also want to look at the SVS prime speakers
http://www.svsound.com/speakers/prime-series


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

hifreak said:


> By the way have you tried to compare them with other bookshelf? I am actually also thinking about the B&W 685 S2, its a little more expensive, but if the sound is better then I can give more money out


I've compared them to many different speakers actually, but not the B&W's I'm afraid. I have no first hand experience with those. If their reputation is anything to go by though, they probably have better overall SQ than the Crystal Acoustics will. But it seems unlikely to me that B&W would have something to compete, price wise, to what CA is selling. They aren't generally known for their value.


----------



## hifreak (Oct 23, 2011)

theJman said:


> I've compared them to many different speakers actually, but not the B&W's I'm afraid. I have no first hand experience with those. If their reputation is anything to go by though, they probably have better overall SQ than the Crystal Acoustics will. But it seems unlikely to me that B&W would have something to compete, price wise, to what CA is selling. They aren't generally known for their value.


You got my curiosity now  Can you mention some speakers they have been better in terms of quality and sound?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

hifreak said:


> You got my curiosity now  Can you mention some speakers they have been better in terms of quality and sound?


I own a few sets of speakers myself, have evaluated several others and heard many more in the past so it's difficult to quantify them in that manner. I can say that I didn't return them in the 60 day eval period, so that should tell you something.


----------



## hifreak (Oct 23, 2011)

theJman said:


> I own a few sets of speakers myself, have evaluated several others and heard many more in the past so it's difficult to quantify them in that manner. I can say that I didn't return them in the 60 day eval period, so that should tell you something.


Yeah you are right it gives me a hint, that maybe they are pretty good


----------

